# Gavur



## ayed

Hello, salamu alaikum
what is *gavur*? I think it is a rank or a position?
being _*gavur Pasha*_

Thank you in advance
Ayed


----------



## Volcano

Gavur is a non-muslim


----------



## ayed

Thanks a lot , Volcano..


----------



## chrysalid

يعني كافر gavur


----------



## ateaofimdomar

I think you are referring to Mustafa Reşit Paşa who, as it says here, was called gavur paşa due to his westernisms. Gavur, to my knowledge, is a word derived from the Arabic kâfir, which has the same meaning - or doesn't it?


----------



## bLueBottLE

I suppose the word 'Gavur' comes from the Persian word '_gebr_'. But maybe this one is also derived from an Arabic word..


----------



## Fractal7

_Kafir_ means _nonmuslim_. It is not a bad muslim. It has the same meaning as in arabic and it has the same pronunciation, with long _a_.  _K_ is pronounced as letter _Kef_ in arabic. It is not like the letter _k_ in _Ankara_

_Gavur_ is more informal. Calling someone _gavur_ can be considered as an insult. The letter _g_ is pronounced like _g _in _gear_ but not like _g _in _goal_.

If you are trying to be polite, you better use none of those. _Gayrimüslim_ is better.


----------



## ayed

Thank you all for your responses.


----------



## hasansabri

Hi!

I think *"infidel*" can also be used for *"gavur"*


----------



## Volcano

A non-muslim could be an infidel because all who don't believe in islam have no religion, to a muslim, but in fact:

Infidel is a person who rejects a specific religion, esp. Christianity or Islam


----------



## holingher

The osmanli-turks called so the non-muslims,when they wanted to insult them.Modern turkish retain the term.I think it was written somewhat different in the old days,but the pronouciation was the same...beeing a "gavur" in the Osmanli Imparatorluk was bad,really bad!! We called the "turks"(most of the turks in the Balkans were actually islamised slavs or albanians) "lifta",or "pagani"(from the latin "paganus"-village dweller ..


----------



## Syarikat

chrysalid, can you explain? My Arabic is very rudimentary but I think I have figured out that the word on the left spells 'kâfir'. I can't figure out the word on the right, except that it seems to contain an Ayn (also because the font is very small - is the dot underneath actually a dot or a vowel sign? What is the connection with 'gavur'?


----------



## Volcano

Hello Syarikat

I think you should ask this question on the arabic forum of WRF.It is more helpful


----------

